# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Finding the right place to shop at......

## Gary R

Finding the right place to by your fish and food from is all well and good.
Its the way of life that not all shops give good advice or service, or have experienced or trained staff around to help you out, so finding a good place could become a task, look out for a clean and fully maintained shop with a good selection of fish, plants and food.
The fish should look healthy and there should not be any dead fish flooting around in the tanks, the old time you might see one or two, if and only if the place is so busy that the staff have not had time to go round and check all the tanks, so don't be put off as a good shop will have a big stock of fish runing into hunderds and this would only be a very small percentage of fish lost.
If your happy with the advice you get off them, it would be worth staying loyal as you will find that they would go out of there way to help you in keeping your fish in tiptop condition.

----------


## betti-davis

Very good advice. I travel 13 miles to a trusted aquatic store as opposed to going round the corner to the large commercial pet shop!

----------


## pokergirl

Usually large commercial shops have not got the time to train staff. They are jacks of all trades and craftsmen of none. You rarely get an assistant that know a lot about most of the fish etc they sell. You are far better to research and ask questions on forums such as this from people who have kept the fish you want then go to the lfs armed with your information.

----------


## Nemo

lucky for me i got a nice little fish shop right around the corner  :Wink:

----------

